# Getting Mail



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, Here is my question, what is the best or most preferable way that some of you expats use in getting your mail from the US or any country? I waited too long to get it done before I moved here as the service i was going to use wanted a lot of paperwork and contacting the US Embassy and notarizing it all. 
Thanks


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I use Traveling Mailbox. Most services are similar - but they had a Dallas,Tx option for my address. I pay $15 a month. Every time I get mail they email me to let me know. And they scan & post everything as a PDF. I tell them what to forward, shred, and store. They also do check deposits if needed. They do charge me postage to send it. They also have an address I can use for packages but I have never done that.

I have my ATM card, drivers license, and numerous credit cards sent over here. They use regular mail so it is ridiculously slow, but always get it.

All I had to do was fill out a form for the Post Office to give them permission to handle/open my mail. I did it in person, at the post office, but would imagine you could do it either online or by mail.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

If your a retired military you can use RAO
I use global Mail https://www.usglobalmail.com/
I did application online used it form Amazon orders works fine


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I get my Mail at the VFW mail is a satellite office of the RAO. If you are retired military the mail goes to the USA embassy and is picked up by a RAO currier. If you are NOT retired military (20+years) the mail goes to the main post office in Manila and is also picked up by the same currier. I use this system and never had any troubles.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> I get my Mail at the VFW mail is a satellite office of the RAO. If you are retired military the mail goes to the USA embassy and is picked up by a RAO currier. If you are NOT retired military (20+years) the mail goes to the main post office in Manila and is also picked up by the same currier. I use this system and never had any troubles.


You said if your not retired military. How can you use the FPO system if your NOT retired? FPO is the U.S mail system for the military which is why RAO members can get mail. Are you saying a VFW member can get mail using FPO system?


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

c_acton98 said:


> You said if your not retired military. How can you use the FPO system if your NOT retired? FPO is the U.S mail system for the military which is why RAO members can get mail. Are you saying a VFW member can get mail using FPO system?


If you are NOT retired military you can NOT use the retired military mail. There are two types of mail service at the VFW/RAO. I have never been in the military but I get my mail at the VFW/RAO but it does not go to the USA Embassy. Instead it goes via regular mail to the Philippine Post office, PO Box 308 at the main post office to be exact. The same RAO currier picks up the mail from this PO Box. There is minimal handling of my mail by Philippines Post Office so a lot more secure.
Tony


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> If you are NOT retired military you can NOT use the retired military mail. There are two types of mail service at the VFW/RAO. I have never been in the military but I get my mail at the VFW/RAO but it does not go to the USA Embassy. Instead it goes via regular mail to the Philippine Post office, PO Box 308 at the main post office to be exact. The same RAO currier picks up the mail from this PO Box. There is minimal handling of my mail by Philippines Post Office so a lot more secure.
> Tony


I believe I understand then the VFW has setup a specific box for people to use. So people in the US send mail to you at Box 308 (example) and a courier picks it up and delivers it to the VFW. Is that correct? So its not a U.S. postal zip code that RAO uses? If its not a U.S. address most banks won't send credit cards that way. I am asking because I use RAO here in Manila and they have managed to lose 2 pieces of my outgoing mail. My wifes ID application and a check to my bank


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Same as Tukeram, I use a mail forwarding Co, but out of Houston. They are all about the same service & all close in prices they charge. The required US Postal Service form can be downloaded & printed. It needs to be filled out & Notarized to allow the forwarders to handle your mail. Most any local Lawyer can Notarize for you, they you will have to send it to the Mail Forwarder in the states, as they have to have it in their files to be legal. You can have mail sent to you by regular mail (extremely slow & inexpensive) or by DHL/FedEx (fast & very expensive). 

Fred


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, it is a Philippine PO Box not a USA PO Box. All non-retired military used the same PO Box. Not just me. The PO Box was set up by my local RAO, I do not know what other RAO do. You are correct that most banks will not send credit cards and any other sensitive items to a Philippine PO box or address. Those items I have a relative FedEx to me. Mail forwarding is the ONLY way to get these items. Sorry to hear you lost outgoing mail, I have never lost any mail.


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Cheap Answer*



ldwand said:


> Hi, Here is my question, what is the best or most preferable way that some of you expats use in getting your mail from the US or any country? I waited too long to get it done before I moved here as the service i was going to use wanted a lot of paperwork and contacting the US Embassy and notarizing it all.
> Thanks


Well, I am retired military, but I am cheap. I was in the RAO for awhile, but their membership fee kept increasing. The last time I checked it was P4200 per year membership and it is not convenient for me anyhow. I simply rent a box at a PhilPost (Philippine Post Office). I have had no problems. Everything I have expected has arrived intact, normally taking three weeks from the USA postmark for small parcels or envelopes. It costs me P1020 per year. This takes one link out of the chain in the Philippine Postal Service.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> Well, I am retired military, but I am cheap. I was in the RAO for awhile, but their membership fee kept increasing. The last time I checked it was P4200 per year membership and it is not convenient for me anyhow. I simply rent a box at a PhilPost (Philippine Post Office). I have had no problems. Everything I have expected has arrived intact, normally taking three weeks from the USA postmark for small parcels or envelopes. It costs me P1020 per year. This takes one link out of the chain in the Philippine Postal Service.


Roundhead,check your messages. Indian lake


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> I simply rent a box at a PhilPost (Philippine Post Office). I have had no problems. Everything I have expected has arrived intact, normally taking three weeks from the USA postmark for small parcels or envelopes. It costs me P1020 per year. This takes one link out of the chain in the Philippine Postal Service.


I like this thought. Would be quite a bit cheaper than using FedEx or DHL for the things I have to guarantee that I get from my forwarder such as a Credit Card or something on that order.

Fred


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

I Agree with Member Roundhead we use a PO box at the Philippines Post office.
luckily the wife knows the guy who works in the office and if wee need to send anything to the UK
he will insist on wrapping it himself and he marks the parcel with some kind of mark, everything arrives in the UK no problems this way! on the other hand we do have problems with incoming mail etc as it all goes to manila First! and the dreaded Customs want their cut! we have had things go missing from parcels my son has sent me. and everything is opened!
we even lost several Tomica model cars my son sent me. we have used DHL and FEDEX with the same probs. MInd you every Balikbayan box we sent from the UK ( 15 in total ) all arrived unopened !
But then Hey ! Its More FUN in The Philippines !!


----------

